# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Trying to find out what a buddy's  Jeep is worth

## 64wildcat

I was wondering if the Jeep gurus could help me out?
My buddy's brother has a 78 CJ5 with a rebuilt AMC 360 with about 20,000 miles on it.
I guess the transmission is out of a 3/4 ton truck , The interior is rhino lined ,The frame is new that's been treated with Por15 ,he says it has a 5-in lift with a custom second frame that was painted 2 years ago.
It comes with a hard top a nice stereo and a ton of extra parts doors etc.
 It's located in Raymond Maine
He's trying to figure out  what a good asking price would be.
Any help would be great! Thanks!

----------


## ecgreen

Preety cool lookin jeep

----------


## Posimoto

> My buddy's brother has a 78 CJ5 with a rebuilt AMC 360 with about 20,000 miles on it.


The CJ in your photos is a CJ7

----------


## Posimoto

I've bought and sold many CJs and for that last 3 years they have been going for stupid prices. Pick a price that you think is high then add another $1000 -$2000 on to it. Start high as you can always go down. I find rust free CJ at low prices so their still out there but some don't have the time, or knowledge, or even cares enough to look deep for them so their willing to pay high prices for the convenience.

Side note: the oil fill tube cap should have filtered air, if you don't have a nipple on the underside of the air filter housing just buy a chrome fill tube cap with a metal mesh filter.

----------


## 64wildcat

Thanks, I'm not very well versed on jeeps and evidently he's not either.lol
 I appreciate the input!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Posimoto

I don't see degree shims on the front axle, if that is the case and it has a 4" or 5" lift I'm wondering how well it drives down the road at 60-65 MPH? Again, the shims could be there however, I don't see them. Maybe the inner Cs were turned to adjust the caster? If the steering needs to be addressed have him correct it before selling or inform the potential buyer and lower the price. 
Also, run the engine for awhile to normal operating temps and check the hot idle oil pressure, at 20k miles should be reading 40-60 psi at hot idle for a 360. Although factory specs is 13 psi they generally pull much higher on a short mileage engine. Make sure he posts psi reading in his ad...makes a difference to the guys that know.

----------

